# Deer Salami Recipe?



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Deer salami was a big thing where I grew up in California and an old Italian gentleman who hunted on our property made THE BEST. But out here in Tennessee, *nobody *knows how to make it and most haven't even heard of it! The old Italian gentleman is dead and I can't track down anyone back West who has a recipe...anybody on here have one?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I wish I could help... My friend who is staying with us went out to a hunting lodge last week and brought home some of the best salami I have ever eaten. When I asked him if he knew the recipe he told me he has been working on getting it from those guys for about ten years... no luck yet other than it is a combination of venison and pork fat, the herbs and spices used seem to be carefully guarded.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

May be able to help with my recipe....but are you looking for a smoked product or is it just cooked or is it in a casing? My recipe is a baked product and is not in a casing. I'll have to look up the recipe when I get home. We call it a bologna.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Lots of recipes on Pinterest

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=venison%20salami%20recipe


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This bologna recipe sounds interesting as well............

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,deer_trail_bologna,FF.html


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Venison Salami

*Ingredients*
5 pounds course ground venison
2 medium onions, course chop
4 garlic cloves, course chop
2 teaspoons mustard seed
1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
3 tablespoons peppercorns​ 
Mix well and course grind again, roll into 4" log. Smoke for 3 days, 2" roll takes 18 hours in my smoker.​ 
1/2 lean bear meat makes good eats.
Or good lean beef or elk too.​ 
It can be done in the oven, 2 hours for 4", 1 1/2 hour for 2". add liquid smoke, 1/4 tsp/ pound​ 
....James​


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

I found a recipe via the NRA but it didn't use enough pork fat (should have been about 50/50) and I could have cooked it a little less. Still turned out good but NOT what I'm looking for...this could prove to be a lifelong search. ;-)


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally remembered to add the recipe...

Very similar to jwal10's

2 lbs Venison
2/3 cup water
1 tsp black pepper
1/4 small onion minced
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp mustard seed
1/3 tsp cayenne pepper (I use more)
2 level TBLSP Morton tender quick salt

Mix together thoroughly... use your hands or your KitchenAid mixer paddle
Let stand in fridge for 24 hours. Roll into log shapes of any size and bake on a broiler pan or other equivalent to let juices run off.

Bake at 350 for 1 hour.

I make in large batches then vacuum seal individually and freeze. Makes great Christmas gifts and I use it a lot at the holidays for taking to events with cheese and crackers.


----------

